# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Corinthians sẽ trở lại “tấn công” Tevez vào tháng 1/2012

## blkaka

*Corinthians sẽ trở lại “tấn công” Tevez vào tháng 1/2012*
Dù vừa thất bại trong nỗ lực chiêu mộ chân sút người Argentina từ “gã nhà giàu” Man City song đội bóng Brazil vẫn khẳng định rằng họ sẽ quay trở lại với mục tiêu quan trọng này vào kì chuyển nhượng mùa đông sang năm.
Thực tế thì Corinthians đã nỗ lực rất nhiều trong thương vụ đình đám mang tên Carlos Tevez, tuy nhiên, do phía Man “Xanh” bất ngờ đòi mức giá cao hơn cho “El Apache” cộng thêm việc thị trường chuyển nhượng tại Brazil đóng cửa sớm đã khiến CLB xứ Samba phải từ bỏ ngôi sao này.
Tuy nhiên, theo lời khẳng định của giám đốc marketing Luis Paulo Rosenberg, phía Corinthians sẽ quay trở lại “tấn công” cây săn bàn 27 tuổi vào tháng Một tới, dĩ nhiên với điều kiện là khi đó Tevez vẫn còn là người của The Citizens.
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Tevez sẽ được Corinthians dạm mua một lần nữa nếu còn ở lại Man City sau mùa hè này​</div> Trả lời phòng vấn trên tờ Bloomberg, ông này cho biết: “Các bạn hãy tin rằng chúng tôi sẽ tiếp tục tìm cách chiêu mộ Carlos Tevez một lần nữa. Chúng tôi vẫn phải thảo luận với cậu ấy, nhưng trước đó là tìm cách đạt được một thỏa thuận với Manchester City”.
Lại nói về tương lai của tiền đạo xứ Tango, sự xuất hiện của Sergio Aguero tại Eastlands đang khiến những lời đồn đoán xung quanh Tevez trở nên “nóng” hơn bao giờ hết. Những ngày qua, báo giới xứ sương mù liên tục cho đăng tải những thông tin khẳng định rằng “El Apache” đang tiếp xúc với Inter Milan.
Tuy nhiên, mức giá quá cao của cựu chân sút MU là một trở ngại lớn với Nerazzurri. Kể cả ý tưởng trao đổi “Sneijder + tiền = Tevez” cũng chưa hẳn đã khả thi bởi lẽ tiền vệ người Hà Lan chỉ muốn đến MU trong trường hợp chia tay sân Giuseppe Meazza.
Bởi thế, không loại trừ khả năng Tevez vẫn sẽ tiếp tục khoác lên mình chiếc áo của Man City sau mùa hè này. Và nếu điều đó xảy ra, cơ hội để “vua phá lưới” Premiership được trở lại Nam Mỹ trong tháng 1/2012 vẫn sẽ bỏ ngỏ.

Các chuyên mục khác!!!
dap an de thi dai hoc khoi a 2011 
dap an de thi dai hoc mon hoa nam 2011 
dap an de thi dai hoc mon hoa 2011 
dap an de thi dh khoi a nam 2011 
dap an thi dh 2011 
dap an 
de thi toan khoi a nam 2011

----------

